# Need new Cockatiel Help!



## Lydibid (May 28, 2014)

Hello,

I recently got a new 4 month old cockatiel that is confusing me with her behavior. She doesn't like to be in her cage and prefers to sit on my shoulder. When I go to move her (or any time I want her to step up) she hisses and bites my finger. I don't let it stop me so I just hold my hand there until she stops and she eventually will step up (her bites arn't that bad). The only couple of times she doesn't mind my finger are when I get her from her cage, she immediately climbs on and goes for my shoulders. Cersei (named her from GOT) even flew from atop her cage to my shoulder, so I'm thinking she doesn't mind me too much? Is this something she will get over and become more accepting of when I ask her to step up, or does this seem like it's her nature to act stubborn so she can get her way. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm used to hand raised babies being really sweet, but I don't know how she was treated at her previous home. Apparently she was really loved and tame, so i'm not sure if this is because I'm new. 

Thanks,

Lydia :lutino::lutino:


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Blizz is like that because he's a people bird, he's got better though because now he doesn't associate stepping up with going in the cage or away from people. We get him to step up and give him millet or scritches while he's on our finger then put him back on us. So he's calmed down with that but he still "beaks" our fingers - one if he's comfortable and doesn't want to move - two if it's bed time haha


----------



## caterpillar (Oct 14, 2013)

From what it sounds like, some tiels simply do not like fingers and never get over that -- in spite of how tame they may be otherwise.


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

They all have such different personalities. 

My Silver is very tame and sweet, but definitely prefers my shoulder. He will go back there as soon as he can from my hand.

My Emma doesn't like shoulders or hands at all. She likes to be in or on top of her cage.

I have often wondered if it has to do with our looking at them. We are less able to stare at them directly if they are on our shoulders. I have read that birds, as prey animals, do not like to be stared at.


----------

